# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  hỏi về code tìm kiếm PHP

## tantran24

mình đang thiết kế 1 trang wed tin tức.mà giáo viên yêu cầu trang này cần phải có phần tìm kiếm
bạn nào có thể cho mink vài code ví dụ đc k? 
chẳng hạn như wed tin tức thì nên thiết kế csdl ntn?
mink vừa bắt đầu làm wen với php lên chưa có kinh ngiêm mong dc các bạn giúp đỡ

----------


## phuonganh2012

<body>
<form id="form1" name="form1" method="post" action="index.php?page="2"">
<div align="center">ten hang 
<input type="text" name="txttim" id="txttim" />
<input type="submit" name="button" id="button" value="tim" />
</div>
</form>
<?php if (isset($_post["txttim"]) || isset($_get["txttim"])) { 
if (isset($_post["txttim"]))
{
$gt=$_post["txttim"];
}
else
{
$gt=$_get["txttim"];
} ?>
<table width="400" border="1" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" summary="3">
<tr>
<td width="200"><div align="center">ten hang</div></td>
<td width="100"><div align="center">gia</div></td>
<td width="100"><div align="center">hinh</div></td>
</tr>
<?php
$sodong=3;
if(!isset($_get["p"]))
{
$p=1;
}
else
{
$p=intval($_get["p"]);
}
$x=($p-1)*$sodong;

require_once("dbcon.php");
$kq=mysql_query("select * from hanghoa where tenhang like '%".$gt."%'",$link);
$tongsotrang=ceil(mysql_num_rows($kq)/$sodong);

$s="select * from hanghoa where tenhang like '%".$gt."%' limit ".$x.",".$sodong;
$kq=mysql_query($s,$link);
while($d=mysql_fetch_array($kq))
{
?> 
<tr>
<td width="200"><div align="center"><?php echo $d["tenhang"]; ?></div></td>
<td width="100"><div align="center"><?php echo $d["gia"]; ?></div></td>
<td width="100"><div align="center">[IMG]hinh/<?php echo $d[[/IMG]" /></div></td>

</tr>
<?php
}
?> 
</table>
<p align="center">
<?php
for($i=1;$i<=$tongsotrang;$i++)
{
if ($p==$i)
{ echo $i." ";}
else
{
?>
<a href="index.php? page=2& p=<?php echo $i; ?>&tst=<?php echo $tongsotrang; ?>&txttim=<?php echo $gt; ?>"><?php echo $i; ?></a> 
<?php
}
}
?>
</p> <?php } ?> 
</body>
day la code minh tim kiem hang hoa cung ten, ban lay cai truy van thoi giao dien thi tuy ban

----------


## seowebsitetv

*thank*

bạn ơi tớ mún hỏi bạn vài câu nữa bạn cho tớ xin nick chat để tiện trao đổi.được k bạn?

----------

